# hardscape critique and plant ideas? (cross post)



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

I would add just some moss on the driftwood and blyxa japonica on the ground to make somethink like this


----------



## ponyo (Aug 9, 2010)

That does look nice but I think blyxa japonica requires high light and CO2 right?


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

I would move the driftwood to the left side, make it stand and lean facing the right front corner, and move the rocks closer to its base.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think some jungle val planted around the driftwood to obscure the entire piece from view would look pretty cool.


----------



## ponyo (Aug 9, 2010)

I switched the driftwood around and took a picture. Tell me how you think this looks. I kind of like the piece and don't want to obscure it too much. Also, I have a wimpy shark who I think will love to hide under the the arch it has. 

It doesn't seem like it in the picture but the driftwood is large and fills up the width of the tank.


----------

